# Wtb Shakespeare ugly stick cal 1100 7'



## lundprov1 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm interested in a Shakespeare ugly stick cal 1100 7' , willing to drive an hour or so from Northwood ohio, you can also text 41990296eight6 thanks

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## lundprov1 (Oct 11, 2014)

lundprov1 said:


> I'm interested in a Shakespeare ugly stick cal 1100 7' , willing to drive an hour or so from Northwood ohio, you can also text 41990296eight6 thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


Please close I'm probably going with another members suggestion thanks

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

check out bays edge bait and tackle they had a special run of the cal 1100 rod blank and they make their own rods with it. they are green and have stainless eyes installed. they went to ugly stick for the right to do it and came out with the green phantom rod. i think $45 a rod and they are the 7' ml rods.


----------



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

What was the other members suggestion if you don’t mind me asking. I’m looking to buy 4-6 new setups. Thanks


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

That's the name of the rod I was talking about


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I sold my cal 1100's 15 of them. I bought 18 Green phantom from DB in Madison and like them better. They are available to add to your collection as needed. I will probably do 4 or so this year. The nice thing they have bigger eyes that are titanium so the ceramic inserts don't pop out.


----------

